# Our Dressage Developments... Open to all posts.



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

I decided this would probably be a good place to track my dressage progress e.c.t. and so can every one else as I love reading about peoples stories aswell So I suppose I'll start with where we are so far.

I have done showing all my life, and still do some, but my main pony (Rhos) who is 22 was begining to look a bit old in stature in th show ring against the younger horses. However I did not want to stop competing him as he really loves it. I also wanted to give dressage a go as I have always liked the idea of it.

So around August time we went to our first un-registrated show, to see how we would fare in the dressage ring before we registered, and we won with 69%. Untill January when we could register for the year ahead we went to a few more unaffiliated shows, and came no lower than 2nd with the majority of our scores being in excess of 70%.

In February we went to our first registered class. Naturally we were nervous as more is expected of you for the same marks once your registered. Also we were being judged by the secretary of Dressage Ireland, in a class of over 25. However Rhos didn't let me down and we won with 73%!

After that I was asked to join the National Pony Squad. However due to illness in the family I missed the assesment day. Luckily, We were told we would be assesed on the first day of training. I was not expecting much as I am only at Prelim/ Novice level, but after a rocky start (nerves and forgot me stirrups), They told us they saw potetial, and though I am not on the competing team who have to be a medium level, I am on the squad to be "developed". And hopefully next year I'll be carried through to the Junior Squad.

Rhos and I qualified for the Winter Finals at prelim level, and we were delighted to recieve 6th place out of over 70 tests! Especially seeing as we were told most people don't get placed at there first time attending the National Finals.

So now I am working with my sisters ponies, with moving up to Novice level with Rhos, with Silver spurs (competition based solely on rider), with finding my Junior dressage/showing pony, and with hopefully getting placed at prelim level at Danescroft (mini International). We are currently hoping to get the long term loan of this Black 15hh Welsh D x Warmblood in England. The owners have said we seem suitable and once they move to their new yard we'll get to see him fingers crossed, because he seems like a dream come true. Ticks all the boxes.

SO I think thats it pretty much up to date. Rhos got his back done today. Afew minor things but nothing major. Feel free to post any stories you ahve of your horses here too. It is open to all.


----------

